# It's so HOT outside



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I just came back in.....for get it! I want to turn but dayummmm

So, in keeping with the theme;

It's so Hot outside:

the birds have to use potholders to pull worms out of the ground.

farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to keep them from laying hard-boiled eggs.

you eat hot chilies to cool your mouth off.

you learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good branding iron.

you notice the best parking place is determined by shade instead of distance.

It's so Hot even Glen Beck has started believing in global warming

hope this brought some relief LOL

Drink water


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...Dang..you got that RIGHT !!!! Just got back from a run to the grocery store and I honestly wasn't sure I was gonna make it.. Man, I been around here for a hunnert years (give or take) and I cannot remember anything like this..

Just sittin' here in the A/C now lookin' out the window and watching my grass die.

Think my mind is definitely made up on A/Cing the garage now. Had a couple of so-called experts out here this am to give me a guess on how much they could skrew me out of....but right now I'm DESPERATE...:wink: ...GOTTA git back on that lathe...LOL

If oil will just hold about 70/bbl, I think I will be OK...:tongue: ...Sorry bout your gas prices, but them little piddly pieces of royalty are finally making the old geezer smile... Between Mineral Oil and Sweet Texas Crude Oil, I think the smile will stay on my weather-beaten puss....:wink: 

Does look like a couple of 'events' happening out in the Gulf and Caribbean might give a little relief in a week or so.....just so long as they don't get completely out of hand and go down in the history books...

Sweltering Jim...:hairout:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yes Sir, there are things in the Gulf that have my attention. I will be keeping a eye on it for sure. I'm not going to bang the alarms yet...but just wait and watch. If I think things will turn bad...my next post might be from Kentucky LOL


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

I would rather have this heat than rain or cold weather any day. But then again, I don't have to work in it. Just play.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..ya got that right, Juice...How is the heat up in Austin ?. We visit the kids up there occasionally during the summer and it always seem hotter up there than the same temps down here...mebbe cuz we're outside walking around more instead of darting from AC to AC here in Houston..LOL

I was wondering how folks that have to work outside in this can survive. Lots of new home construction going on around us and guys are swarming all over the place..roofing..etc..Man , that would KILL me for sure...

Living in Houston as long as I have..rain don't mean nuthin'..:tongue: and I can't remember the last time it was REALLY COLD...hwell: ..Wonder how the fishermen are standing it.. I think the heat is what finally drove me off the water...



Juicy said:


> I would rather have this heat than rain or cold weather any day. But then again, I don't have to work in it. Just play.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yesterday I hired a couple of "day laborers" and together the three of us woked outside all day yesterday, I would never ask someone to do something that I myself was not willing to do so I stayed right there working with them all day. The temp on my patio in the shade was 100.6 !

By the time we were done for the day I could barely lift my arms to take a drink...I'm getting a little old for that outdoor labor stuff


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

This weekend it was 99 degrees in the shade, and everyone else was sweating and hating it, but I enjoy it. I'm one of those people that is always cold, so the heat just never seems unbearable to me. But I also grew up spending a lot of time at my grandparents and they didn't have a/c and we were always working outside. Maybe I was just raised to take heat better than cold.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got back from taking Barb to the airport about noon today. I took a good nap then was going to walk out to the shop. Man I didn't get very far. ITS HOT AS ---- WHAT IS THAT WORD I'M LOOKING FOR ??


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

...2 rats "mating" in a wool sock?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

While we are expanding the process unit I work at for a Chemical Plant, we are working 7/12s and the construction folks are working out in it and how sorry I feel for them. We are requiring them to take a 10 minute break ever hour. We are making them drink bottled water as often as they can get it down. We have the fans that have water going through paper fins and knocks down the heat in certain places and they are still about to drop. We had one person Saturday that fell out due to heat stress and so far, no others, but can be close to it, depending on how they live outside the plant. Many are in direct sun working on steel structures and hotter than hot. Took temperatures using a gun and registered 130 on the steel they are installing. We have even brought in a snow cone maker once a shift to give out snowcones. It is terrible out in the heat all day. These people do this day in and day out without what we are given them and they just keep on going. They work a hard life and don't see how anyone can get used to this type of heat.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I finally dragged out my OLD shop fan yesterday to get it cleaned up and working again. You know the kind -- 4'x4', four huge blades, belt driven. Gotta find a lower rpm motor for it though as 3400rpm creates a dust storm out there but it definitely moves the air. My wife commented something about being a little late in the game to START cleaning it up. 
Hopefully I'll have it operational in a couple days to at least help make it bearable in the shop. I'm like Juicy though, I much prefer the heat over the cold anyday.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> I finally dragged out my OLD shop fan yesterday to get it cleaned up and working again. You know the kind -- 4'x4', four huge blades, belt driven. Gotta find a lower rpm motor for it though as 3400rpm creates a dust storm out there but it definitely moves the air. My wife commented something about being a little late in the game to START cleaning it up.
> Hopefully I'll have it operational in a couple days to at least help make it bearable in the shop. I'm like Juicy though, I much prefer the heat over the cold anyday.


MAN! 3400rpm...I bet that thing tries to fly


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

keep it around...might need to set it up on the beach to blow away this "possible" storm LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

It was an old motor I had laying around so I have the belt VERY LOOSE on the pulley so when you factor in the slipage it turns at a pretty reasonable speed. But still to fast so hoping I can find one which will work correctly. Otherwise, the shop will be dust-free in very short order.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When you get done cleaning and dusting your shop out with it I would like to rent it to dust my shop


----------

